
Judge grants government proceeds from Edward Snowden’s book - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/legal-issues/judge-grants-government-proceeds-from-edward-snowdens-book/2019/12/17/ab38c2a8-160e-11ea-9110-3b34ce1d92b1_story.html
======
unstatusthequo
I guess it might accidentally leak electronically now.

~~~
tssva
The case was about Snowden receiving royalties from the book and not
availability of the book. The book has been available in print and
electronically.

------
ncmncm
Is there a Patreon that can reliably deliver to him?

